# new camera



## fernhills (Jul 16, 2012)

S6200 Coolpix Nikon..  Still trying to get a decent pic.. Lots more info to gather. 1st pic below so far.


----------



## avbill (Jul 16, 2012)

set your white balance


----------



## fernhills (Jul 18, 2012)

fernhills said:


> S6200 Coolpix Nikon..  Still trying to get a decent pic.. Lots more info to gather. 1st pic below so far.



Used a blue color background this time, colors are true,  until i get the white balance worked out.


----------

